# Jolida Fusion 3000 Preamp



## sportflyer

Has anyone actually used this preamp in their system? Yes , I read the one or two reviews but I would also like comments from users . Thanks


----------



## wgmontgomery

sportflyer said:


> Has anyone actually used this preamp in their system? Yes , I read the one or two reviews but I would also like comments from users . Thanks


I have not. I've heard a lot of good things about the brand, though. I'm sure someone has/does own one and will comment.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
My brother used a Jolida Preamp for a few weeks before spending thousands more on a Rogue Audio Tube Preamp. I thought the Jolida sounded quite good. Especially for the money. Much like many Tube Components, it is Made in China. In China and Russia, they have a great deal of experience with Tubes. Even relatively modern Russian Military Equipment uses Tubes as they are immune to EMP. This even includes MIG Fighters. It is also why some of the best Replacement Tubes come from Russia and to a lesser extent China.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer

I am thinking of getting this preamp to go with the Khartago SE+++ Power amp for 2 channel listening. It has HT bypass so its easy to integrate with the Onkyo Receiver. I was wondering how good this is vs a used Prima Luna Prologue 3 ( alas , no HT bypass , so need to preset the Vol control ) .


----------



## wgmontgomery

FWIW-Jungle Jack told _me_ about Joilda preamps a while ago as I am also looking to add tubes to my system for 2-channel playback. He is an excellent source for info!! :hail:


----------



## sportflyer

Jungle Jack, we need some advise re tube Preamps with HT bypass around $1K . I guess I could live without HT bypass if it means a better unit for 2 ch listening. I can easily set the volume to unity gain if necessary.


----------



## wgmontgomery

sportflyer said:


> Jungle Jack, we need some advise re tube Preamps with HT bypass around $1K . I guess I could live without HT bypass if it means a better unit for 2 ch listening. I can easily set the volume to unity gain if necessary.


Check-out post #3; J.Jack is already on here, and I agree that you are on the right track with the Jolida. They are excellent units and are a bargain considering what you pay vs. SQ. Good Luck!


----------



## sportflyer

wgmontgomery said:


> Check-out post #3; J.Jack is already on here, and I agree that you are on the right track with the Jolida. They are excellent units and are a bargain considering what you pay vs. SQ. Good Luck!


They have been backordered for weeks


----------



## wgmontgomery

sportflyer said:


> They have been backordered for weeks


As I mentioned earlier, I've also been looking for a good tube preamp. If I find one that seems to fit what we both seem to desire I'll let you know asap!


----------



## sportflyer

If we forgo the HT Bypass , then there are are lot of choices in the ~ $1K category. I also need a used external Subwoofer Crossover . These are really hard to come by.


----------



## wgmontgomery

sportflyer said:


> If we forgo the HT Bypass , then there are are lot of choices in the ~ $1K category. I also need a used external Subwoofer Crossover . These are really hard to come by.


I found several Jolidas preamps on Stereolist; I'm not sure if you're interested in used, but you sure can save some money.


----------



## sportflyer

Found and purchased a 3 month old Jolida Fusion from Audiogon at a very good price


----------



## Jungle Jack

sportflyer said:


> Found and purchased a 3 month old Jolida Fusion from Audiogon at a very good price


Congrats! May it bring you many years of sonic bliss. Please report back with your impressions with it in your rig.


----------



## wgmontgomery

Jungle Jack said:


> Congrats! May it bring you many years of sonic bliss. Please report back with your impressions with it in your rig.


+1 and :TT!! I'm still "looking" but will probably not buy anything until I'm in my new place. I really do NOT need more stuff to pack!!


----------



## sportflyer

wgmontgomery said:


> +1 and :TT!! I'm still "looking" but will probably not buy anything until I'm in my new place. I really do NOT need more stuff to pack!!


Good thinking ! 

I discovered that the Jolida Fusion preamp does not have a switch for the HT bypass. Just inputs. You can also switch off the preamp for HT Bypass implying that the HT bypass is a true bypass and not just unity gain preamp.


----------



## wgmontgomery

Thanks for the useful info!!


----------



## mjcmt

sportflyer said:


> Has anyone actually used this preamp in their system? Yes , I read the one or two reviews but I would also like comments from users . Thanks


I know I'm a little to late, but if I were looking to spend $1100 on a preamp I'd get a used AES (Cary) AE3 DJH preamp, which I did own and it was outstanding. Or either a Conrad Johnson 10b or their Classic preamp if I needed an internal phono stage. These may not meet your needs to integrate into a HT system, but would be great on a 2 channel-only system. I haven't heard Jolida's 3000 preamp, but did have their 302b integrated and found it having pretty good sound with acceptable build quality.


----------



## Teyry

I have had a lot of preamps and surround sound processors over the last 25 years. I just purchased a Jolida Fusion preamp and I love it. I have also owned a $4k plus tube preamp and I favor the Jolida. The only gripe I have with the Jolida is its HTBP and the problem is easily solved. When connecting my Parasound P7 to the HTBP input of the Jolida I lose volume when using the Jolida or the Parasound. I contacted Jolida and if I understood correctly the reason for the loss of volume according to Jolida was that the preamp connected to the Jolida shunts the negative to ground. The solution for me was to purchase a Goldpoint SW2X-I 2 into 1 XLR switcher. The switcher is passive, dead silent, and I have no hum or buzz whatsoever.

The total cost of the Jolida Fusion purchased from an authorized dealer brand new plus the Goldpoint SW2X-I XLR switcher came out to less than $1,400. 

I have the Jolida Fusion preamp and a Parasound P7 preamp running through the Goldpoint switcher into a Parasound A21 amp to Dunlavy SC-IV speakers.


----------

